# Canada fields



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

I am going to hunt in Saskatchewan this fall and was told the main type of fields we would hunt were "Pea" fields of some sort. Can someone give me a little more info on these types of fields so that I can plan camo accordingly???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Get lay down blinds and mud them real well before you go. Then just use the material that is left over in the field you are hunting to stuff into the straps of the blinds. You can use the same blinds and blend into any field you hunt that way!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Peas can be tough to hide in. The cover is real low and flat so even when your brushed up good you have a pretty obvious outline and shadows can be a problem. The good news, you're in Canada and will be hunting in a Stacked Pea field so it shouldn't be a problem. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know what part of Sask. you're going to, but not all areas are overrun with peas so be prepared to hunt stubble as well.

I've seen some pea fields with a lot of dried up vegatation left behind which is easy to stuff the blinds and some fields that have next to nothing. Bring an old broom and be prepared to mud the tops and stick the vegatation in the mud. (ya, it can be teadious) 

Good luck


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

hunted peas for the first ime this fall. Hunted two different ones and had awsome hunts. One afternoon found this field that was staked with darks and a few ducks. next moring did not know which birds to shoot at. and almost got my head taken off by a flock of 7 lessers and by the time i got up to shoot they were landed on the other side of the spread. The other day was an afternoon hunt is 75 degrees F with a strong south wind we were on a hill and 5 miles south of the lake did not have to circle. shot into flocks of 50-350 darks at about 10' it was nuts.

find the right one and can be insaine. hide as well as possible. dig the blinds down a few inches but make sure that you fill them in so you don't piss off the land owner.

Aaron


----------

